# Good Book for NREMT-B Test Prep?



## Matt G. (Jan 31, 2008)

Anybody have any good nremt test prep books recommendations?

after failing the 1st time, I don't want the pressure if i fail the 2nd. So i want to educate myself the best i can by preparing myself with better nremt testing skills. if anyone knows a book thats good please let me know.

thanks


----------



## piranah (Jan 31, 2008)

well i know a good web site that made me pass with  flying colors.....  

http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php


----------



## uscgk9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*NREMT Prep Books*

Myself and my students have found that the "...For National Certification" books by Stephen J. Rahm have been the best for the NREMT. They have one for EMT-B, EMT-I, and EMT-P. Go to a book store web site such as amizon and search the key words "National Certification" and you will find them. If you are prepairing for a State exam I would recomend the Brady prep books. If you are taking the NREMT, buy Rahm's book. It will be a worth while investment!!  Good luck!!


----------



## dreamthis (Feb 17, 2008)

*emt-b national standards self test by charly d miller*

i find this book very good but have not taken the nremt i got gun shy after i passed my class its been a year and still a little intimidated but this book took alil edge off.


----------



## Conan The BarbarEMT (Feb 27, 2008)

After I finished my class I started using this website: http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/ to test myself, and I found it gave me a lot of confidence, and helped to remind me what I needed to review, and what concepts I already understood well. In the weeks before I took the test, this was the only resource I used to study, and I passed on the first try. 
It's from Pearson, the same company that administers the National Registry CBT (If I'm not mistaken).


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Sep 26, 2008)

I used the Learning Express's EMT Basic Exam book. I found the questions were very much like those on the NR and I passed the first time. I took the EMT class and graduated in December and took the NR in May...so it helped me refresh and pass the test. I also got an A in the EMT class, so that might have helped as well, but the book is good too! 

My EMT instructor bought it from me after I was done using it, so he thought it was good! B)


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 26, 2008)

I just got Stephen Rahm's EMT-B Review Manual and Brady EMT-B Exam Review like a week ago and they've helped me tremendously to find all my flaws and explain it all out well. It also helps I've been going to the library and everytime I come across something I don't understand that well and it's not clear in my textbooks I go and find a book that pinpoints down every question I could have. We'll see how this all really does help when I take my test again :unsure:


----------

